# ISO - "How To" Recipe for Stuffed Cabbage Rolls



## wishfullthinking (Aug 26, 2012)

hi all.. new to the forums. looking for some great recipe ideas on stuffed cabbage rolls. hope im in the right place.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 26, 2012)

This is a Balkans recipe which is very good, my wife makes it the more traditional way by using winter cured cabbage for the wrap and base.
Serbian Stuffed Cabbage Recipe - Recipe for Serbian Sarma or Stuffed Cabbage






 Cabbage seller in Zagreb Market.




My Mil Zagorka making the Sarma


----------



## Cerise (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome, to DC.

If you have a slow cooker, this is one that I like. I made some changes & adapted it to my taste, nixed the brown sugar, tomato sauce (used whole berry cranberry sauce), lemon juice, & added raisins to the mix.

Stuffed Cabbage with Cranberry and Tomato Sauce - Woman's Day


----------



## cherylanne (Sep 14, 2012)

I love stuffed cabbage...would like to see some good recipes.  Should have gotten my Mom's recipe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to DC! There have been several threads on stuffed cabbage lately:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/galumpkis-stuffed-cabbage-79990.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/stuffed-cabbage-81637.html


----------

